# Actually it's the fourth one !



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't want to wish my time away but can't wait till Christmas .

hoping they have done the original films justice .


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

[tongue_in_cheek]

Rather than wishing your time away you could always.........

.... get a life!!!!!

[/edn_tonguw_in_cheek]


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Drewster said:


> [tongue_in_cheek]
> 
> Rather than wishing your time away you could always.........
> 
> ...


The force is weak in this one


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Am I the only one getting excited at the thought of this in IMAX 3D?!

Will be watching this multiple times in 1080p until the next trailer is released!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gave me goosebumps!

I think though it is number 7 as its set 30 years after return of the jedi??


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Gave me goosebumps!
> 
> I think though it is number 7 as its set 30 years after return of the jedi??


Me too! When the orchestra bangs out the Star Wars theme and you've got the sound cranked right up on your headphones or home cinema surround sound system! 

100% it is episode VII.

"The film takes place 30 years after "Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi (1983)", 54 years after "Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005)" and 67 years after "Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace (1999)"

Hence how they've managed to include Han Solo, Luke Skywalker and Princess Leia played by the original actors/actress.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems like yesterday when my father took me to the Flix to watch the original in 77/78. Mum had taken me before, but said lets watch Grease instead







.wish i kept all the action figures probably worth a mint now


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Star Wars was the first movie I ever saw at the cinema. Fond memories and 1000+ movies at the cinema later...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't go the cinema much, cant stand the prices, but for this trilogy i just may!!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

As a self-confessed sci-fi geek I reckon that it looks fantastic, but I really can't sit still in cinemas and consequently never go (with the exception of the odd Bond film).

I will look forward to the Blu ray release.

and I still think Star Trek kicks Star Wars' sorry womp rat arse


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I don't go the cinema much, cant stand the prices, but for this trilogy i just may!!


May the force be with you!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

'and I still think Star Trek kicks Star Wars' sorry womp rat arse'

What!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree cinema ticket prices, especially in the big smoke, have got silly over the years but there's so many deals available, I rarely ever pay full price to watch anything. Yesterday was one such occasion when I booked to see an Avengers 3D double-bill. Could have waited until on the day and used a 2 for 1 Meerkat code but didn't want to chance the only performance selling out or only have a rubbish selection of seats to choose from. £10 per ticket for two 3D movies ain't bad when you consider that cinema charges £9.45 for a single 3D movie!

In contrast you're looking at circa £18 for one non-3D movie in IMAX @ BFI, Waterloo or the new state of the art screen 1 @ Empire, Leicester Square.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Be quick, it will get pulled! Batman v Superman trailer

http://www.vox.com/2015/4/16/8438743/batman-superman-dawn-of-justice-trailer


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

We took the kids to watch F&F 7 couple of weeks ago, with munchies £100!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> 'and I still think Star Trek kicks Star Wars' sorry womp rat arse'
> 
> What!!!!


Pah! Babylon 5 blows both into the weeds!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Pah! Babylon 5 blows both into the weeds!


Hmmmm.....no

Now Firefly, there's something that I can get behind.

When does the new series start?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Pah! Babylon 5 blows both into the weeds!


Mark, you usually talk so much sense...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Batman v Superman trailer


Just watched a teaser for this yesterday with mention it will get its first showing in IMAX cinemas.

Off to watch it a few more times...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> We took the kids to watch F&F 7 couple of weeks ago, with munchies £100!


How much?  Unless you have a whole bunch of kids, that is what gets termed as...DEAR!

If I get a chance I might put together a post containing info on the various deals available for getting cinema tickets much cheaper than usual. Food purchased within a cinema, well there's nothing that can make that cheap!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Food purchased within a cinema, well there's nothing that can make that cheap!


Bag of Minstrels from Tesco - always on offer and melt in the mouth not the pocket


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

2 adults, 4 kids, we couldn't get to a supermarket to grab munchies which is what we normally do, then spent another £100 on a meal after, expensive when kids get involved!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You're not wrong. Often those family bags of sweets can be picked up for a quid from supermarkets. Bassets Jelly Babies, Rowntrees Fruit Pastilles even as cheap as 68p. Cinema prices...usually £2.99!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle

Know where you're coming from with regards to the cost of a meal out. Few months ago a pub lunch for two was around £55 and that didn't even include any alcohol!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Be quick, it will get pulled! Batman v Superman trailer


Thanks to the wonders of smartphone apps we are now able to download such video files 'before' they get removed!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Gave me goosebumps!
> 
> I think though it is number 7 as its set 30 years after return of the jedi??


no it's definatly the forth one

Star Wars

The empire Strikes Back

The Return Of The Jedi

and now this one , that makes it the forth one !


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Star Wars was "Episode IV", so it's the seventh one in the series.

It's also the seventh one to be made.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

1. The phantom menace

2. Attack of the clones

3. Revenge of the sith

4. Star Wars

5. The empire Strikes Back

6. The Return Of The Jedi

7. The force awakens


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> no it's definatly the forth one
> 
> Star Wars
> 
> ...


The first one was called A New Hope

is "forth" a Jonathan Ross style attempt at may the force be with you?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> is "forth" a Jonathan Ross style attempt at may the force be with you?


No, it's the one where Luke & Darth Vader battle it out, with light-sabres, on a bridge that isn't quite painted yet...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> 1. The phantom menace (these are not the films you are looking for )
> 
> 2. Attack of the clones (these are not the films you are looking for )
> 
> ...


.

...............................Star Wars was the first film ............


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Star Wars was the first movie, in the franchise, to be released but clearly states it's episode IV during the opening title credits.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Star Wars was the first movie, in the franchise, to be released but clearly states it's episode IV during the opening title credits.


Not originaly it wasn't


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Really? So they added 'Episode IV' later on, after its original 1977 theatrical release? I can't remember ever watching it without it being included during the opening title sequence but then again I was only a wee little lad back then.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aaah the old days, when there was just 1 Star Wars film....and to be Klingon, all you needed was bushy eyebrows...Cylons looked like actors covered in toaster parts...Gort eh! Flying saucers for goal posts!...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think Cat is dismissing Episodes 1-3 as maybe he doesn't like them?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

.... Its the fourth one because only four exist. New hope, empire, Jedi, this one... Those other things are just a mass hallucination. In truth I dont like sw (trek is king) so I kind of think they're all a mass hallucination


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I must admit, the first two were dire, but the third did rock, even more so when Anakin fights Obi!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn shame they replaced the voice of Dave Prowse (Darth Vador ) with James Earl Jones in the original Star Wars. Daves Bristolian accent would have been Proper:exit:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Oi Hans Solo, come here me old babber!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

simontc said:


> .... Its the fourth one because only four exist. New hope, empire, Jedi, this one... Those other things are just a mass hallucination. In truth I dont like sw (trek is king) so I kind of think they're all a mass hallucination


Pffft..you'd never catch Commander Sheridan swanning around LA in a headband & 80's "street attire" trying to talk to a whale!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ewww leonard nimoy in his pants was an image i had hope i would never think about again.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I think Cat is dismissing Episodes 1-3 as maybe he doesn't like them?


I have heard a myth of these films you discuss , I believe I am fortunate that I have not seen these as so I will be waiting for the FORTH film to quench my Star Wars thirst .


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Pffft..you'd never catch Commander Sheridan swanning around LA in a headband & 80's "street attire" trying to talk to a whale!


Aye , tis true- I shan't defend that film, it was pure detritus; but to my mind the amount of trek comparatively means you can have the odd duffer. Unlike sw which has had 3 films out of 6 universally panned...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Stuck this new trailer on loop, watched it seven times. Can't wait until they release more footage and trailers between now and 18th Dec 2015!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Be quick, it will get pulled! Batman v Superman trailer
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2015/4/16/8438743/batman-superman-dawn-of-justice-trailer


I see Warner Brothers have today posted their own version (843MB High Quality no less!) of this trailer a couple of days earlier than first planned. Similar to what happened with the leaked Avengers: Age of Ultron trailer. The power of those using the internet, lol! 

http://pdl.warnerbros.com/wbmovies/batmanvsuperman/teaser/BVS_DTRL1_REV_ONLINE_VERSION_H264_50Mbps.mov

New batman suit looks über-cool! Shame we have another year to wait for its theatrical release! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Goosebumps watching this, almost tears in my eyes when Han said were home. Is it Christmas yet .....


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Bvs looks a little bit incredible...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

simontc said:


> Bvs looks a little bit incredible...


The armoured Batman cowl with light up eyes! How cool does that look? Also the suit makes puny Ben Affleck look proper buff!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Im assuming he's been smashing the gym as well; but yeah, suits look pretty incredible! Another film to make me feel muscularly inadequate, what with both momoa and cavill on top of the aforementioned nee physique of mr affleck... Still, if you've seen him mallrats maybe you too feel like maybe there's hope for us all? Or maybe not.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hope they've beefed up Gal Gadot as Wonder Woman who is supposed to make a brief cameo before her stand alone movie due for release on 22/06/17 followed by the Justice League movie on 16/11/17. She looked more like a flat chested rake in Fast & Furious movies, than a muscular Amazon Princess!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

The picture of her in ww garb is online already- a nice update methinks, same as aquaman (momoa). Snyder might have just won the superhero movie fight out...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

From this...



















To this...










Lynda Carter from the 70's tv show










Adrianna Palicki from unaired 2011 tv pilot










How she appears in some of the comics


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Some close-ups of Kylo Ren, the main villain in Episode VII: The Force Awakens:

http://www.latino-review.com/news/new-star-wars-the-force-awakens-art-sheds-ton-of-light-on-kylo-ren?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_490322


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Closer look at new Batman suit plus Wonder Woman outfit:

http://www.dailysuperhero.com/2015/04/batman-v-superman-first-look-at-wonder.html?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_502357


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

BVS looks absolute pap IMHO, loved previous batman films but this looks just bad


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Bit early to tell with its theatrical release one year away. More like a teaser rather than a full trailer imo.

I think it'll be good, sure hope it is. They have a heck of a lot riding on this to be a huge success leading into the upcoming Justice League movie.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I think it looks killer! Normally batman films are a little too cartoony for me; nolans trilogy took it away from this, but after batman begins (which was excellent) I felt there wasn't really anything I could latch onto. This looks like it sticks within the realms of darkness, and the stuff about humanities reaction to superman- thats going to throw a big fat side of intellectuality into the mix. Visceral, exciting and intelligent... Im in


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Well this year has gone quickly and the film is set to be upon us , anyone going to the first screening ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Contemplated going to one of the 00:01 showings but decided 11am on opening day is good enough. Tickets booked.

Currently in the middle of a Star Wars marathon on Blu-Ray. All six movies back to back. DTS HD-MA 6.1 audio. Hopefully the next release will include a 7.1 or even a Dolby Atmos audio track!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I hoping to see it over the Christmas break , I am also planning to see the previous three movies beforehand but haven't managed to find the time .


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Decided for the first viewing (will probably see it more than once, if it's as good as I hope it will be!) I'd prefer the largest auditorium I could easily get to wasn't full of noisy kids. They break up Friday afternoon, the day after The Force Awakens opening day.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> anyone going to the first screening ?


Think Flibster said he was?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Yup. 00:05 on the 17th.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Decided for the first viewing (will probably see it more than once, if it's as good as I hope it will be!) I'd prefer the largest auditorium I could easily get to wasn't full of noisy kids. They break up Friday afternoon, the day after The Force Awakens opening day.


Mmmmm......

Why on earth would they release this when the kids break up?

Why on earth do these pesky kids want to see this film?

Oh hang on..... 12A... Mmmmmmmm it's a kids film!! That might be it!!!

Just kidding - I do know lots of adults that are in to it......... and I do watch "kids films" myself!!!!


----------

